# Desperate Housewives PC Game Problem



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, I am having a problem with my Desperate Housewives game
The video card and all that work
But after 5 mins play time, the game shuts down and i am back to my computer screen
Any reasons why?
I was lucky to play most of the first chapter and save it
But now i can't


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

If it's not too much trouble, i could really do with some help


----------



## DeBug (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it giving any errors?


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

It does not say anything at all
The game just shuts down
I looked on my Problems and Solutions page on my computer as i have vista, but it says nothing


----------



## DeBug (Feb 19, 2008)

Go through Run - Write " dxdiag " click ok and write the information here.


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

dc08 said:


> Hey, I am having a problem with my Desperate Housewives game
> The video card and all that work
> But after 5 mins play time, the game shuts down and i am back to my computer screen
> Any reasons why?
> ...


no offence dude, but who the hell plays desperate housewives? im not suprised no one is replying...


----------



## Korpiklaani (Sep 27, 2007)

willforbes said:


> no offence dude, but who the hell plays desperate housewives? im not suprised no one is replying...


This is a tech help forum, not a judge people based on their gaming and/or entertainment choices forum.

As debug said, DXdiag might provide us with some insight.


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help

and here is the info from DXDIAG

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/25/2008, 16:28:22
Machine name: PC
Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Basic (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
System Model: Aspire T180
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+, ~1.6GHz
Memory: 446MB RAM
Page File: 682MB used, 757MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6100 nForce 405
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2
Display Memory: 125 MB
Dedicated Memory: 61 MB
Shared Memory: 64 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvapi.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.9746 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/8/2006 11:25:00, 3061352 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4091-11CF-BB55-0B0602C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x03D1
SubSys ID: 0x26011019
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
 {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5322 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/8/2006 11:09:24, 1647976 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000
 Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5322 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/8/2006 11:09:24, 1647976 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Aux (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5322 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/8/2006 11:09:24, 1647976 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x03F1
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/2/2006 08:55:00, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 35384 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 09:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/13/2008 19:02:01, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 18.7 GB
Total Space: 34.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380811 0AS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 34.4 GB
Total Space: 34.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380811 0AS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: E:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H11N ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11C32420&0&0058
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA MCP61 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&40
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys, 5.10.2600.0824 (English), 1/5/2007 20:59:42, 35920 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&0A
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&20
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&11
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:04, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:46:05, 8704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:05, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:11, 223744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:21, 191488 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&28
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 7/12/2007 15:40:04, 53760 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&30
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/13/2008 18:59:38, 15928 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/13/2008 18:59:38, 45112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/13/2008 18:59:38, 21560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/13/2008 18:59:38, 109624 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&60
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&58
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:50:57, 140392 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 09:49:20, 13928 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&68
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0010.9746 (English), 12/8/2006 11:25:00, 4462152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0010.9746 (English), 12/8/2006 11:25:00, 3061352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0010.9746 (English), 12/8/2006 11:25:00, 303104 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8024&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_00\4&2CF26B65&0&4820
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:16, 62080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 08:55:12, 53376 bytes

Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
PP PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,ppPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PP MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1508
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,ppResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
PP YUY2 Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,ppDItlYuY2.ax,2.05.0000.2703
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PP IDM,0x00200000,1,1,ppIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
PP Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2329
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,ppTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1705
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,ppGenericVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ppAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PP Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,ppReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppSnapshot.ax,1.00.0000.0001
PP Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
PP DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,ppDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.1610
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PP DDR,0x00200000,1,0,ppRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
PP TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1704
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PPM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2523
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.1725
PP DV TCR,0x00200000,1,1,ppDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
PP DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVMRd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
PP Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,ppAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,ppMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2820
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink Frame Parser,0x00200000,2,0,CLFParser.ax,2.00.0000.0616
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,ppDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3322
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,ppSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2628
PP Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PPWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Honestech VCD/SVCD Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,htvcdsvcd70.ax,1.00.0000.0000
PP Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.3403
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,ppM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PP Audio Noise Reduction (CES),0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1415
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PP Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
PP DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
PowerProducer Double Tee,0x00200000,1,2,ppDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
PP SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppSShot.ax,1.00.0000.1905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PP Byte Counter,0x00200000,1,1,ppByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
PP MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2714
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PP TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Aux (Realtek High Definition Au,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

I copied and pasted this


----------



## joehandy (Mar 7, 2003)

there is also a patch for this game...have you installed it yet? might help fix your problem...

btw...i LOVE this game and can play it for hours!!!


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

it seems fantastic
what do u mean by patch?


----------



## joehandy (Mar 7, 2003)

*it's a software download that's released by the manufacturers that's meant to fix the bugs/problems some are having with the game...just do a search for "desperate housewives PC game patch", that SHOULD fix it for you, although, there are no guarantees, of course...good luck! *


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

The computer is using the Vista built-in video drivers.
The NVIDIA video card drivers might work better for games.
NVIDIA ForceWare 169.25



> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (*Microsoft Corporation - WDDM*)
> ...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well the fact that the computer is running vista could also pose a problem...alot of games are being found to be, lets say, less than compatible...i would try setting the games to run as administrator, then click on gettin the game to run in compatability mode in XP

i can give instructions on how to do this if u dont know


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks
I will download the patch first and see how that goes
If that does not go well, then please share the instructions


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Patch was a disaster
The video card installed has not really made a difference
But the thing is, the game is no longer letting me save
I was so annoyed when i was almost at the end of chapter 1


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh its not a problem with the graphics card...the problem is the games compatability with vista


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Can someone give me instructions on how run it as XP
Someone said they would help me in a post on the other page


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

BlooChoo said:


> well the fact that the computer is running vista could also pose a problem...alot of games are being found to be, lets say, less than compatible...i would try setting the games to run as administrator, then click on gettin the game to run in compatability mode in XP
> 
> i can give instructions on how to do this if u dont know


perhaps if you tried to get th service pack1 of Vista could also help. it solved alot of stuff like application errors.


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

No
I think the instructions would be better if that is ok


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

no problem. but the service pack 1 is free you now.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

To set a game (or any program) to run in a compatability mode.

Right click the shortcut you use to start the game, click Properties. Go to the compatability tab and tick 'Run this program in compatability mode for:' and choose the desired OS from the drop-down box.
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9691/compatabilitypf5.jpg


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks

Also, i have sorted out the problem with saving
The problem is the game is a little slow and i can play the game for about 20 mins until it craps out on me
Thanks for the instuctions
I will let you know how it went
Can i download the service pack?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well service pack 1 isnt quite released yet?? 

and yeh sorry about not giving the instructions iv been away for a few days...but atleast i see sum1 has written them up


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-windows-vista-compatibility-mode/

this has a nice screenshot so using compatability mode shud be nice an easy


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks

Ok, i have gotten far on the game
Episode 4
But the game is slow in ways and it craps out. I can play the game for 10 mins, it will crap out
Try it again, a bit longer. I never knew when it will crap out so i save the game every 2 mins
I made a new record by playing on the game for 50 mins just before i came on here

Running it as Windows XP never really made a difference
But i really appreciate your help
I just hope i can find a way of making it faster and to stop shutting down


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well vista has trouble with older games...maybe ther is a hotfix for it from windows..maybe try searching for patch or maybe a microsoft hotfix for xp games runngin on vista


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

lol desperate housewives game. Sounded like a joke to me, but the game is actually fun, i like it.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..hehe i couldnt beleive that it was actually a game neva played it..neva will..but...ha..have fun with it


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well like i said before, the patch was a failure
Why create Vista if it not that good
I can't even install msn because it won't let me


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm..wots it saying when u try to install msn? u need to be logged in as administrator to install anything...the dam vista ula keeps that! i turned off the ula...and its not a bother to install anything now


----------



## dc08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah it does
How do i change that
Because i am the administrator


----------

